# Baby Cradle



## wooddog (Feb 15, 2009)

We have just been told we will be Great Grandparents! I want to build a cradle for the newest member of the family. 
Does anyone have plans for a cradle?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Doesn't look good Jack. You must be on your own!!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Congratulations.


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi Jack,

Congratulations! Here's how I think about cradles. Kids don't use cradles for very long, so by the time you are done with it the baby will be ready to move into a crib. If you build a cradle, the parents will get only a few weeks of use, then they will have to store it, potentially for decades So, I would suggest skipping the cradle and focusing on other projects. Kids provide and ongoing opportunity for lots of great projects; beds, dressers, bookcases, toy boxes, etc. I'd think about building items that will get more use over the years.

Now, having said all that, I kinda like this cradle plan from Rockler: http://www.rockler.com/heritage-cradle-plan?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=&utm_content=pla&utm_campaign=PL&sid=V9146&gclid=Cj0KEQjwidKiBRCevbT6yeqPrJQBEiQA1iM2WYM4-yA4SLl4sUBaDtYt_HpukFvOcKdHNCeaAlqyz8MaAngP8P8HAQ


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Jack :

I've made 4 cradles in my lifetime. The first was used for 4 children.










This cradle was like the Rockler one in the posting above. I made 2 sets of legs for it. 1 a rocker and the other was a solid so that it didn't rock.

The second was used for 3 children. Two of my daughters and loaned to another family for their child.


















The third and forth was for my oldest daughter.



This one won a contest on the web.

and for my wife so she had something for when the grandkids came.



This one won a contest on Lumberjocks and was also printed in Woodcraft magazine.

Karson


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

> Kids don t use cradles for very long, so by the time you are done with it the baby will be ready to move into a crib. If you build a cradle, the parents will get only a few weeks of use, then they will have to store it, potentially for decades.
> 
> - pmayer


My great grandfather made my great grandmother a rocking bench where one half was fitted with places to put railings so she could put the baby in the enclosure and sit and rock the baby while she rocked and read or knitted or snapped beans. Once the need for the cradle was passed the rails were removed and it was still a rocking bench. I'm sorry I don't have pictures. It ended up going to another part fo the family.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Here's a nice one from a John Sayle's film… kind of
an elaborate thing to do the surface carving on 
but I suppose on could do a simpler version with
sides bent pouring boiling water on them as 
described in "The Shipping News" by Annie Proulx.










"The Secret of Roan Inish" is the film. All John Sayle's
movies I've seen are quite well done and humanist.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Kids don t use cradles for very long, so by the time you are done with it the baby will be ready to move into a crib. If you build a cradle, the parents will get only a few weeks of use, then they will have to store it, potentially for decades.
> 
> - pmayer
> 
> ...












I made this scaled version for small children










Plans here:

http://www.woodworkingplans.ca/product/rocking-doll-cradle-plan


----------



## benchbuilder (Sep 10, 2011)

Well i built about 8 or so and made them on a pic i seen in a magazine. Its about like the country cradle but i put in my 2 cents. I replaced the 1by side posts with stair posts, 4×4s with round design on top and used 3/4" brass rod for the pins to hold the cradle to the post for swinging. I half lapeped the post feet and made the main cradle a bit heavier, 7/8" stock, walnut or ash and a few with both. 
So you see its really a design that is yours, find one and make it your way.. congrats,


----------



## wooddog (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Guys! The response was overwhelming. The advice of a cradle only being needed for a short time, and my wife's question of "Are you going to build one for each of the ten grandchildren". I think I will build one and have it passed on to each newborn.
Thanks a million.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

> Plan for cradle ? I have an idea ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's an idea I like. Just don't forget to remove the baby before doing the laundry.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I wanted to make a really nicely designed cradle for my Grandson, and then Grandaughter, and also of course the enjoyment of it. I feel it would be a great project. However things turned out with the kids ER Grandkids both growing up so fast etc .So there is only children only a very small window of opportunity to make any real use for one,So I am sorry but I have to agree wholeheartedly with P mayer he is IMHO absolutely spot on with his comments.Alistair


----------

